

A Heroku buildpack for Rust applications - bilalhusain
https://github.com/emk/heroku-buildpack-rust

======
bilalhusain
For those unfamiliar with buildpacks, a buildpack is a collection of scripts
which prepares your code for execution by the Heroku dyno manager. Heroku's
Cedar stack has no native language or framework support; Ruby, Python, Java,
Clojure, Node.js and Scala are all implemented as buildpacks.

[ref]
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks)

